# birth jewelry



## myniyer (Feb 24, 2004)

I am not sure whether this is the right forum for this post, so bear with me. Mods, please feel free to move it should you need to.









I am feeling the need for some birth-specific jewelry. I'd love a pendant of the Mother Goddess, the one with upstretched arms, full breasts and hips, and a spiral in her womb. But I don't know where to find it. Does anyone have any sites to recommend?


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Do a google search for Goddess Pendant and you'll get tons of sites to choose from -- try looking on eBay too. Here's the first one I found: http://www.bytheplanet.com/MoreInfo/...ss=JewelryJftS No spiral but Nirvana makes loads of diff goddess pendants.

Moss agate, peridot and moonstone are good birthing stones too if you want to make it a beaded necklace....

Good luck!


----------



## Desdamona (May 2, 2003)

Look for it over at Attachments Catalog. I seem to remember them having something similar to what you are looking for. I LOVE their crowning earrings!


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

The Attachments catalog offers some birth jewlery--I'm not sure if this is the goddess token you had in mind, or if it's something else you might like:

http://www.attachmentscatalog.com/gifts/jstone.html

and

http://www.attachmentscatalog.com/gifts/jsilver.html

(I always love the Russell Wray "crowning" jewlery!)

HTH


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

DONA Int'l used to carry some jewelry like that, but I just checked their website and it appears they are not doing so anymore... bummer...

~claudia


----------



## massagemom (Apr 6, 2005)

i did something kind of cool for my sister when she was pregnant with her first.

i had a shower for her and asked everyone to bring a bead with them so we could string them together for her to have during the birth as a reminder of their support. she loved it!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

does she have her own website outside of the attachments catalog? i would love to order a bunch of her stuff at more of a wholesale price though.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a Mother Goddess pendant exactly like how you described. I got her at a Wiccan shop quite a while ago. I'm sure its a common design, though.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

I found a really cool site and thought I would share...

http://hyenacart.com/familytreeglass...index.php?c=34


----------



## ~threemoons~ (Dec 13, 2007)

ooh.....I just bought a mother goddess necklace at Saturday market in Eugene! let me see if i can find a website for her.


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

What about something like this? The Spiral Goddess Birth Bead and Necklace Kit?


----------



## skyblufig (Aug 13, 2006)

I haven't bought anything here yet, but I love looking at her pieces:
http://www.greenleesforest.com


----------



## BobbieShell (Sep 19, 2016)

Do check it out online. There are many option and designs available.


----------

